# xbox live, go on then ...



## Lo Siento. (Nov 12, 2009)

hands up if you got kicked off xbox live?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2009)

Was it your flatmate that kicked you off?


----------



## The Groke (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah, I got ban-hammered.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Was it your flatmate that kicked you off?



hehe, I´m holding off on buying one becasue she´s been complaining we monopolise the telly by watching too much football


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 12, 2009)

The Groke said:


> Yeah, I got ban-hammered.



(((((The Groke)))))

bastards.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 12, 2009)

As I said on the MW2 thread, it isn't like I don't have a drawer full of original games and a shit-load of Arcade purchases...I just don't like to drop money on a "maybe" until I have had a good go at it - more than a 15 minute demo at least!

Ah, can't complain too much - I have been caught bang to rights, though I understand that there have been a fair few innocent parties caught in the cross-fire.

Guess I will just have to turn to the PC, the PS3 and the Wii for gaming online and keep the Xbox for...um...playing pirated games.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 12, 2009)

one down, one still going strong


----------



## bhamgeezer (Nov 12, 2009)

Maybe all those people who got ban hammered will go and upgrade their PC's and ditch their consoles in an attempt to be free of our evil corporate slavemasters and breath new life into a dying industry


----------



## keybored (Nov 13, 2009)

bhamgeezer said:


> Maybe all those people who got ban hammered will go and upgrade their PC's and ditch their consoles in an attempt to be free of our evil corporate slavemasters and breath new life into a dying industry



Oh for sure. After being fucked off Live yet again it's not like they're going to just go out and pay for yet another Xbox, flash it, then go through the same process every November is it?


----------



## The Groke (Nov 13, 2009)

bhamgeezer said:


> Maybe all those people who got ban hammered will go and upgrade their PC's and ditch their consoles in an attempt to be free of our evil corporate slavemasters and breath new life into a dying industry




I have built a decent gaming rig recently for the first time in about 5 years.

I am actually getting back into PC gaming again, so...


----------



## Addy (Nov 14, 2009)

1 banned,  and 1 still working, although i'm currently fixing the 3 red light problem again (3rd time in 2 years and a second hand box)



keybored said:


> After being fucked off Live yet again it's not like they're going to just go out and pay for yet another Xbox, flash it, then go through the same process every November is it?



 I reckon 1,000,000 bans will generate 400,000 sales of xboxes
Most the people I know who have recently been banned have already bought new ones and are sitting tight waiting for 1.7 firmware


----------



## keybored (Nov 14, 2009)

Addy said:


> I reckon 1,000,000 bans will generate 400,000 sales of xboxes
> Most the people I know who have recently been banned have already bought new ones and are sitting tight waiting for 1.7 firmware



I should have used the [/sarcasm] tags there.

New firmware being worked on is ixtremelt isn't it? Yet c4eva still seems convinced the fw was never detectable and more likely due to bad rips. Also that playing a bad rip offline with a different profile is no protection, data is stored in non-volatile memory and sent back to MS on next connection.

Anyway, I share the pain


----------



## Beanburger (Nov 14, 2009)

http://www.dailytech.com/Fix+for+1+Million+Banned+Xbox+360s+is+Incoming/article16823.htm


----------



## keybored (Nov 14, 2009)

Most misleading article headline ever.


----------



## Addy (Nov 14, 2009)

Got the 3 red lighter all fixed and back online again 
Just bought the lad a new console for xmas.
£135 for an arcade or £149 for arcade with MW2

Anyone wanna buy a copy of MW2


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 15, 2009)

Doesn't this purge mean that the shops will be flooded with a bunch of banned consoles they will palm off on the unsuspecting public?


----------



## The Groke (Nov 15, 2009)

yes


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 15, 2009)

How do banned machines function? Does the fact it's banned only become apparent when you try and log on to XBL, or does it show the fact immediately upon startup?


----------



## tommers (Nov 15, 2009)

Addy said:


> G
> Anyone wanna buy a copy of MW2



maybe


----------



## Serotonin (Nov 15, 2009)

Banned here too.


Awesome Wells- its just the online play thats nerfed. Everything else works fine.


----------



## bemused (Nov 15, 2009)

Is the unit banned and not the account? So fi you got a new xbox you could use the old live account?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 15, 2009)

so unless the retailer knows to check the online when a console is sold to him, he won't necessarily know he's buying in a banned console. 

that's the problem.

not for me, i don't own a 360 anymore nor do i ever intend to again.


----------



## Addy (Nov 15, 2009)

tommers said:


> maybe


We bought a copy in the Sainsburries deal for £26 but got another copy with the new console, so if you want it, £26 + postage.
I was gonna put it on ebay, but if anyone here wants it... first come...etc


----------



## The Groke (Nov 15, 2009)

The other thing that has been b0rked on this particular wave of bannings is the ability to install game/sign content to the hard drive...which is a drag.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 15, 2009)

So xbox users can no longer install to the HD? or just 'the banned'?

M$ really are a fucking joke.


----------



## Addy (Nov 15, 2009)

Just banned consoles can't do game installs


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 15, 2009)

you cant use it for game score either... so if you play on a banned on then stick the HDD on a new one it wont keep your game score.

best thing to do is have one for offline and one for online 

then just buy the real games you play online


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 15, 2009)

only cunts care about gamerscore. it's a stupid idea that rewards idiots for being idiots and then doesn't actually reward them. Yet another way to incentivise the kind of asshole hardcore gameplay that spoils video games these days.


----------



## keybored (Nov 15, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> you cant use it for game score either... so if you play on a banned on then stick the HDD on a new one it wont keep your game score.



Windows Media Center functionality now also permanently disabled on ban.


----------



## Serotonin (Nov 15, 2009)

keybored said:


> Windows Media Center functionality now also permanently disabled on ban.



So they claim, but I assure you WMC is working fine on my banned console. Im using Win7 and I wonder if that makes a difference.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 16, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> you cant use it for game score either... so if you play on a banned on then stick the HDD on a new one it wont keep your game score.
> 
> best thing to do is have one for offline and one for online
> 
> then just buy the real games you play online



This is what you do and just accept that you might need to replace it from time to time.


----------



## Jambooboo (Nov 17, 2009)

Am in no rush to get online to check my banned status, at least until the dust has settled. As is I'll be using my 360 for copies, and my PS3 for online.

PS3 games get really cheap within no time, so I don't mind buying them; I've _Motorstorm 1 & 2_, _Resistance 2_, _Killzone 2_, _Heavenly Sword_, and _Little Big Planet_, and the most I've paid for any one of them was £11 while the least was £5. Xbox 360 games however seem to retain their value.


----------

